# anybody know whats up @ the Clubhouse?



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the clubhouse forums seem to be down due to some sort of coding error. when i try to get there i get this:
General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Table './theclub_phpBB3/phpbb_sessions' is marked as crashed and should be repaired [145]

An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.

is this just me or is everyone locked out?


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Naw, it's everone man. I get the same message, you can click on the m.m. and they have a message posted that they are experiencing intermittent problems in the forum area and are working on correcting it. bummer!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I was able to get on briefly last evening but now they're down again.


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yup I'm getting it too, really hoping it gets fixed soon 

Scott.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The Clubhouse will be up and running soon!So just hang in there all!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks Dan:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Stringer said:


> thanks Dan:thumbsup:


No problem Dale:dude:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Yea! It's back up now.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

works for me


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

It does a similar messege for me too! Course that was when I was banned from there in 2003 because of complaining about the Daredevil movie but..........


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Down again:freak:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

wolfman66 said:


> Down again:freak:


:drunk:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

C.H. back up a....ah, wait...no...what...yeah, back up again!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

OKCmike said:


> C.H. back up a....ah, wait...no...what...yeah, back up again!


And Down again:freak:


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

wolfman66 said:


> And Down again:freak:


Man , makes ya wonder if some evil syndicate of recasters maybe planted a worm/virus in the system somehow. Well, Spock has stated that they have their best minds working on it, hopefully they will prevail. Glad we got H.T. also to lurk around in!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

It was working this morning but now seems to be down again. I can get onto the board but still get the error message when trying to get to the sub forums. I'm sure they're working on it.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

OKCmike said:


> Man , makes ya wonder if some evil syndicate of recasters maybe planted a worm/virus in the system somehow. Well, Spock has stated that they have their best minds working on it, hopefully they will prevail. Glad we got H.T. also to lurk around in!


Its back on TG.But still a little slow in loading.But as for HT yes glad this place is here and running and plus the B.O.U board that can run to if this board goes nutty:freak:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I can get on the board and even post, but Wolfman is right it's a bit on the slow side.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

For the love of me i tried and tried to get onto the Clubhouse.. but since they keep rejecting my email address im happy to be on the HobbyTalk site only!..


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Ian, If you have a free email account that's the problem, they won't accept them. It has to be a ISP one or an administrator can give you info. on obtaining one that they will accept, I forget what the process is exactly , but you might just not want to hassle with it. Myself. I belong to several modeling forums as they're all interesting and different in some ways, H.T. and C.H. are my top favorites though.
On another note with the C.H. relating to the tech. problems over there, I was on the forum just 30 min. ago and clicked on a sub forum and had my computer screen freeze up with a message box stating that the windows program had stopped working and was being diagnosed to fix it. Stayed like that for 30 minutes, even after shutting p.c. down and re-booting. I had to sign in to another user account and run a system restore before I could sign back on-line using my account. I'm not real computer savy and don't know if the problem arose from that site or just my p.c. Anyway kinda scared me poopless. Anyone else have a smilar experience? I'll kinda wary about going there now.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

OCMike were still having some issues as just gotten another Error on my end when login into the CH.Ian shoot Steve(Ingatz)or Trev(tay666)here on HT and see what they can do for you in getting you access to the CH:dude:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

no luck access the site as of 10 minutes ago.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

its 1:25 CDT and its back up!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Was just there and veryyyyyyyyyyyy slow to access on high speed internet. So, I guess they are still working on the site.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Actually, I thnk we are waiting for our hosting company to straighten some stuff out.
The speed is very up and down. I was on yesterday morning and it was just like normal.
By yesterday afternoon, it was worse than being on dial-up.
Haven't really tried too much today.
Been busy.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

It's amazing how many people comment and gripe about sites being down or slow, yet no one (or very few) seem to thank the mods and admins when everything runs smoothly. LOL


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Stu Pidasso said:


> It's amazing how many people comment and gripe about sites being down or slow, yet no one (or very few) seem to thank the mods and admins when everything runs smoothly. LOL


^ This is true. 

Sean


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I’m pretty sure the Admin and Mods get quite a bit of thanks for their hard work. On the other hand, I don’t think they’d be too thrilled if all 3,000 members sent each of them a Kudos P.M. They’re all great guys and they know the members there love them. :thumbsup:

And by the way... The site is completely down today.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

They know we appreciate their hard work at this time.

I am not taking these comments as a negative towards them... just commenting on the situation and seeing if anyone knows how things are going.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I’m starting to think they need to sacrifice a goat or something to the server Gods. :lol:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Stu Pidasso said:


> It's amazing how many people comment and gripe about sites being down or slow, yet no one (or very few) seem to thank the mods and admins when everything runs smoothly. LOL


Trust me. 
Silence and empty PM / email inboxes are their own reward.
When things are humming along smoothly, being able to just hang out and have fun on the board, or not spend huge amounts of time dealing with things can be pure nirvanna.

As for the current outage. Ryan will get to it when he gets home from work.
Unfortunately a lot of the behind the scenes stuff can't be done from work computers (for those who even have that option).
I don't have the knowlege to handle this kind of stuff. That's all up to Steven and Ryan.
I mainly handle the day-to-day stuff so they have more time to deal with the nuts-and-bolts stuff to keeping the place running.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would think at this point the problem is with the service provider and the servers and not with the Admin. I’m no rocket scientist when it comes to this stuff but I think as long as the script for the site and the pages are correct the problem resides with the service provider.

The way things are going, I think the tech they’re dealing with is like Dennis Nedry from Jurassic Park.










Yeah, I'll get to your problem as soon as I grab another Snickers Bar.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> Trust me.
> Silence and empty PM / email inboxes are their own reward.


You are not kidding Trev.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

And it's down again. And it's up again. Sheesh.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried going there this morning. Got in and my laptop started making omonious, odd clicking noises. Tried to exit the page but my cursor was gone! Hit control, alt, delete about 10 times and was finally able to do a hard shutdown from the task manager to get it to stop. Not going back there again.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> I tried going there this morning. Got in and my laptop started making omonious, odd clicking noises. Tried to exit the page but my cursor was gone! Hit control, alt, delete about 10 times and was finally able to do a hard shutdown from the task manager to get it to stop. Not going back there again.


Have you considered that this is more likely a case of demonic possession of the laptop itself? Check your USB slot --if pea soup is also draining from the unit, time to call a priest.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

It sounds like you might have a virus or maybe a spyware issue. First I've heard of anything like that being connected to the Clubhouse. You should probably run a full system scan with your anti virus software before you try to do anything else on the internet. Also, if you don't have anti virus fire walls as part of your anti virus program, you should probably get it. One other thing comes to mind, if your computer starts making beeping noises it could also mean there's a hardware problem. Back stuff up on an external hard drive. Nothing worse than having your hard drive crash. Good luck.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

If you're using a PC, I'd suggest using this:

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

It does a good job of guarding your computer, and it's free. 

Sean


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Facto2 said:


> It sounds like you might have a virus or maybe a spyware issue. First I've heard of anything like that being connected to the Clubhouse. You should probably run a full system scan with your anti virus software before you try to do anything else on the internet. Also, if you don't have anti virus fire walls as part of your anti virus program, you should probably get it. One other thing comes to mind, if your computer starts making beeping noises it could also mean there's a hardware problem. Back stuff up on an external hard drive. Nothing worse than having your hard drive crash. Good luck.


I have McAfee firewall/antivrus software on my Dell laptop along with Malwarebyte's anti-malware. I ran an antivirus search immediately after restarting and no viruses were detected. No malware either. 
So far so good. Maybe it was all just a coincidence. I hope so. This is my work laptop and three of my coworkers have had hard drive crashes on theirs. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> I have McAfee firewall/antivrus software on my Dell laptop along with Malwarebyte's anti-malware. I ran an antivirus search immediately after restarting and no viruses were detected.
> So far so good. Maybe it was all just a coincidence. Thanks for the advice guys.


And no pea soup?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> And no pea soup?


No pea soup. Just a faint sulphur aroma.
:devil:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Trekkriffic said:


> No pea soup. Just a faint sulphur aroma.
> :devil:


Heh! That smell could be from either Redmond or Cupertino, I suppose.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Just tried to get on........ no luck.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I've been trying since like 5:30.
It's 9 now. Still no luck


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yeah, just tried it myself. Nada. 

Sean


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Worked this morning. Slow as sin, but you could get the pages. Now, nothing.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I just tried, and got the error message, "Oops! Internet Explorer could not find theclubhouse1.net"


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> I would think at this point the problem is with the service provider and the servers and not with the Admin. I’m no rocket scientist when it comes to this stuff but I think as long as the script for the site and the pages are correct the problem resides with the service provider.
> 
> The way things are going, I think the tech they’re dealing with is like Dennis Nedry from Jurassic Park.
> 
> ...


...Newman...!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ryan and Steve should have the CH up and running again hopefully soon


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I just tried it and it's working as fast as it used to! This is a hopeful sign, since every time I *could *get on after the problems started, it was always very slow.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fingers crossed for smoth sailing from here on out...

Let's see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I just found out, it was down yesterday for some upgrades to the software, that will hopefully fix the situration.
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Bruce Bishop wrote


> I just tried it and it's working as fast as it used to! This is a hopeful sign, since every time I *could *get on after the problems started, it was always very slow.


Just tried to get on.... never connected to the site.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I tried just now after seeing the current post and it's down again! I get a *500 Internal Server Error* message when I try to get to the Clubhouse.

Oh well. At least it worked fine for me long enough to let me catch up on the new posts, what few there were.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Same results here too.... just tried because someone emailed me at my pm there and I can't respond.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

The sad thing is this has been going since 2/3/11. So today makes it two weeks.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Have no fear the ch will be up and running again


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Was fast to get onto site... but got an error message when I tried to access it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Trev and or Danny, what's this all about???

http://www.theclubhouse2.net/


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

That's weird! Maybe they are switching to a different site all together? Or maybe it's a back up site in case the first one crashes. Either way, I always appreciated the hard work that goes into that site and hope everything works out smoothly for them.

John- were did you find this link??? I haven't seen it announced anywhere but then again...it's been tough as of late to navigate the CH when it's working due to slow-up and stuff.

Anyway, I'm glad you posted this info, I signed up yesterday but haven't heard back yet. From what I can piece together, Danny IS a member (at the moment, the only member). I'm sure he'll fill us in momentarily.
Take care gents... -Mike


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

FalcignoArt.com said:


> John- were did you find this link???


It was in Danny's signature block... at least it was yesterday. Today it's gone. 

Come on, Danny, what's going on? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Humm....maybe they gave up on fixing the original and gone to set up a whole new site?

Update:

Ok... was slow to get to the site... but when I clicked on any subject thread... got General Error................... But what is weird is the I can see that there were new posts made as of yesterday.... OK.... now I am confused.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

That is strange. I couldn't get on all day yesterday or today. Well, I could get to the main board and even the sub directories but all of the threads got a "general error" message. Don't know how there could be new posts from yesterday. Very odd indeed.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I believe that is the test board.
The one used to try out certain tweaks and other software changes, before implimenting them on the actual Clubhouse.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmmm. Interesting.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Facto2 said:


> It was in Danny's signature block... at least it was yesterday. Today it's gone.
> 
> Come on, Danny, what's going on? Enquiring minds want to know.


Hi,John sorry for the Silence and since the CH has been down almost 3 weeks now and not that counting.I took it upon myself to creat the CH2 and nope its not to replace the Original by any means and nope the others were not aware of it.Now the question is have gone Rogue that hearing NO havent and sure as hell wouldnt unless have a twin called DR.evil:lol:.So just wanted to put that paranoa to rest that reading elsewhere.But the board is open and like mike mention that he only see's me as the member and that is true as still trying to figure out how to let people in and also weed out the bad apples from coming in if you know what mean as they do read the forums.Now this board will be Temp unless members want it to stay active even when the other comes back online and your free to ask anything as mention have nothing to hide and this was only created for members on the ch so they can stay in touch with one another and specially those who dont have access to other boards. www.theclubhouse2.net
Now if anyone wants to join just register.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

wolfman66 wrote:


> just wanted to put that paranoa to rest that reading elsewhere.


paranoa :freak:

what paranoa :drunk:?

All signed up.

Ok people.... lonely over there all by myself.

The last thing you need from me is to leave me there on a nice new shiney site all by myself..... don't know what kind of things I could get myself into! :tongue:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

OK I'm signed up and waiting for more of you great modelers to be there, there's still an echo there. :wave: Karl


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Danny. I’ll sign up later today. And I hope you didn’t take my rogue comment in a negative way. It wasn’t meant to be. Who sent you that, anyway? My point was that none of the admin knew about it. Maybe you should have run it by them first, especially since you used the name and one of their logos. That makes it look like it is officially part of CH1. Anyway, it will be nice to have a back up board to chat on.



wolfman66 said:


> Hi,John sorry for the Silence and since the CH has been down almost 3 weeks now and not that counting.I took it upon myself to creat the CH2 and nope its not to replace the Original by any means and nope the others were not aware of it.Now the question is have gone Rogue that hearing NO havent and sure as hell wouldnt unless have a twin called DR.evil:lol:.So just wanted to put that paranoa to rest that reading elsewhere.But the board is open and like mike mention that he only see's me as the member and that is true as still trying to figure out how to let people in and also weed out the bad apples from coming in if you know what mean as they do read the forums.Now this board will be Temp unless members want it to stay active even when the other comes back online and your free to ask anything as mention have nothing to hide and this was only created for members on the ch so they can stay in touch with one another and specially those who dont have access to other boards. www.theclubhouse2.net
> Now if anyone wants to join just register.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was one of the great unwashed that couldn't get into the CH because I chose NOT to pay for an e-mail addy...thanks to Dan for doing this for us!


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

I have tried many times to join CH but I have only free email accounts as they are easier to access when I travel and use them with my phone. I tried with CH2 and it took my data, but still cannot log in.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

RallyJack said:


> I have tried many times to join CH but I have only free email accounts as they are easier to access when I travel and use them with my phone. I tried with CH2 and it took my data, but still cannot log in.


Well the problem might be solved so just login and say hello:wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> I was one of the great unwashed that couldn't get into the CH because I chose NOT to pay for an e-mail addy...thanks to Dan for doing this for us!


No Problem James and good to se ya on there:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Getting a "does not exist" message. Oh well..........

Edit- Just went over to the CH and it's running fine now.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Works fine for me now as well.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Working fine, but I was liking the new page layout and colors ......... oh well, good to be back. Karl


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I tried getting on a couple days back and it was no use. Then a day or two ago I got on and posted a couple items for sale.

I can get on but it aint quick!

Max Bryant


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Got in this morning. Hallelujah! Still slow though.


----------

